#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-23
<radak> desava li se nekoma da dok surfa, ostane neki baner, kad se zatvori mozila i onda je on vidljiv ispod nekog drugog prozora
<radak> ako sam jasan
<radak> desava li se nekoma da dok surfa, ostane neki baner, kad se zatvori mozila i onda je on vidljiv ispod nekog drugog prozora
<radak> i koji program koristite za irc
<promis> pidgin
<radak> ja na kubuntu ni na jednom programu za irc chat ne mogu da dobijem obavjest da mi je dosla poruka
<radak> sta god da uradim
<promis> kako misliš da ti je došla poruka
<promis> kad prišaš 1:1
<radak> da mi pocrveni kao na gnome
<radak> ili ona yastavica da se pojavi
<radak> dobijes li ti obavjestenje da si dobio sad poruku ovu
<radak> ili da je neko aktivan
<promis> ja na pidginu dobijam obaveštenja samo za poruke koje su meni upućene
<promis> znači kad pričam 1:1, ili kada mi se spomene ime
<radak> aj ti mene zovni sad ili spomeni moje ime
<promis> radak: e
<radak> radi
<radak> ali na gnom nije ovako bilo
<radak> dobijao sam obavjest i na javnom catu, bez obzira da li me neko zove
<promis> kod mene ne
<radak> ne znam na gonom koja je opcija bila upaljena, ali je radilo
<radak> ja ovde sve popalio al dzaba
<radak> kako ti je pidgin, nastiman za irc chat
<radak> da li ti je taj prozor uvjek aktivan
<radak> ili mozes da ga zatvoris
<promis> rekao sam mu da mogu da ga zatvorim
<promis> mada ga ne zatvaram
<radak> ja ako ga zatvorim na pidginu, nisam vise online
<radak> mogu samo da minimiziram
<radak> ali samo za irc
<promis> to možeš da podesiš
<radak> ajd reci evo koljem jare odma, st podesis
<promis> da mu štikliraš persistent
<radak> sad cu da ga instaliram i probam
<promis> pa zar nema na kde neki progam za chat
<radak> na kopete ne mogu da podesim irc
<promis> nego da vučeš ovaj gtk program
<radak> ne znam da ubacim plugin
<promis> pa mislim da je bolje da to reššiš
<radak> nema sta nisam radio
<promis> nego da instaliraš pidgin
<radak> a po difoltu ga nema
<promis> u čemu sad pričaš
<radak> mislio sam da koristim jedam program za chat
<radak> kvasel
<radak> kako se zove
<promis> ne znam taj
<promis> pa ja koristim jedan program za sav čat
<radak> a nece ni konvesation
<radak> znam, to i ja hocu
<radak> ali nikako nisam mogao irc da podesim, uvjek mora njegov prozor da bude upaljen
<promis> napravi još jedan desktop pa ga drži na njemu
<radak> ne znam sto na kopete nema vise irc
<promis> ništa ne košta ;)
<radak> ma znam
<radak> ali mi to bode oci
<radak> jedini si ti ovde aktivan
<radak> kad si konektovan konektovan si
<Githzerai> z
<crax0> hi
<Githzerai> back
<crax0> track :)
<promis> Da li postoji negde da se glasa za najbolju open source aplikaciju?
<Ddpbf> widgi
<promis> widgi?
<Ddpbf> when i doubt google it
<promis> već jesam
<Ddpbf> па ако нема на гуглу
<Ddpbf> онда вјероватно и не постоји
<Anpu> mozemo mi da organizujemo na sajtu u vidu glasanja :p
<olujicz> hm, izgleda je teško naći odgovarajuću zamenu za nokia ovi
<Githzerai> olujicz: Å¡ta konkretno treba?
<olujicz> tražim nešto sa sinhronizaciju
<Githzerai> s60remote
<olujicz> razmena fajlova radi, kao i 3g povezivanje
<Githzerai> s60remote
<olujicz> Githzerai: S40
<olujicz> :)
<Githzerai> onda imaš wammu
<olujicz> a ovaj gnokii, upravo sam njega izguglao?
<Githzerai> gnoki je više za...zezanje
<Githzerai> tip da koristiš mob kao daljinac isl
<Githzerai> wamm u keva
<olujicz> aha, je**s daljinac :)
<olujicz> koliko zavisnosti...
<Githzerai> pa python
<Githzerai> na čemu si?
<Githzerai> osim heroina...
<olujicz> kubuntu ođe
<Ddpbf> хм да на убунтуу је све искомадано
<Ddpbf> од једног пакета направе 5
<Ddpbf> на дебијану уопште
<crax0> hi
<crax0> ima li ovde koga :)
<takinada> uhhh
<takinada> Å ta se radi narode ?
<alibaba> izgleda da svi spavaju
<takinada> Znači kuntavela ...
<takinada> hehe
<takinada> moguće
<takinada> neko sutra arbajtuje
<alibaba> ima ovde i vrednog sveta
<takinada> istina
<takinada> prvi put na ovom kanalu
<takinada> a čukam sa Kubuntua
<takinada> koji za divno čudo solidno stabilno radi
<alibaba> što za divno čudo?
<takinada> predrasude o KDE-u
<dejan-dexi> mirakle
<alibaba> nikad ga nisam koristio...KDE
<takinada> neki put plasma zvekne ali sve radi perfektno
<alibaba> jesam probao al nikad duže od dva dana
<takinada> 64 bitni Kubuntu
<takinada> 11.04
<dejan-dexi> kreda i tabla zavrsavaju posao
<takinada> naravno :)
<takinada> tu je ikvaka
<takinada> kad distroi budu klikabilniji korisnika će biti više
<takinada> naravno, moj lični stav
<takinada> a sve lagano ide u tom smeru
<takinada> uhh mnogo pričam, pozz svima
<dejan-dexi> ebi ga klik klik
<takinada> velika većina nezna kreda-tabla
<takinada> a i ne zanima ih da uče
<dejan-dexi> na klik cemo jednog dana hodati disati ...
<takinada> zar nije već tako :)
<dejan-dexi> ko ima malo mozga nije
<takinada> svest
<dejan-dexi> cemu svest
<dejan-dexi> realnost
<takinada> mozak je um, um je intelekt a svest je svesnost o tome
<dejan-dexi> realnos , stvarnost , sadasnjost
<dejan-dexi> t
<takinada> yap
<dejan-dexi> tako zivim
<dejan-dexi> i volim klik klik mnogo , al nije to to
<takinada> Kako se zove sin  alkoholičara ?
<dejan-dexi> kako
<takinada> SINALCO
<dejan-dexi> ah da\
<takinada> a vanbračno dete  pilota ?
<dejan-dexi> to nisam dugo cup
<dejan-dexi> kopilot ?
<takinada> hehe, bravo
<takinada> a šta ganci jede za doručak ?
<radak> a covek koji susi kosu fenom
<takinada> NUSLI
<dejan-dexi> fenomen
<takinada> hehe
<radak> a na svedskom covek koji ljepi marke na stjenu
<takinada> ?
<radak> stenmark
<takinada> hehe
<takinada> dobar
<radak> a covek koji radi za kotlim u kotlovnici
<radak> kotlom u kotlovnici
<takinada> A Å¡ta slonica koristi kao tampon kad dobije ?
<takinada> OVCU
<Guest76931> O dobro vece stari ubuntovci :P
<dejan-dexi> u bre i mali zeleni mozgojedci ce se pojavirti \
<radak> momir
<dejan-dexi> u liftu sa paradjazom
<takinada> A ko je najbolji jebac u familiji ?
<takinada> SVE-KAR
<dejan-dexi> uuu
<takinada> a ko je muž od zmije ?
<dejan-dexi> a koj je najkrvaviji francuz ?
<takinada> TAST
<takinada> Tampon ?
<dejan-dexi> ma jok ulozak
<takinada> a da ono je kinez :)))
<takinada> A najkrvavije bosanka
<takinada> FATA
<dejan-dexi> a koja je razlika izmedju pone prikolice beba i one prikolice peska
<dejan-dexi> puke
<dejan-dexi> pune
<takinada> u bre to ono sa vilama
<takinada> :(
<dejan-dexi> heheheh, previse alkohola veceras
<dejan-dexi> aha
<takinada> hehhe
<dejan-dexi> pesak ne mozes vilama da prebacujes
<takinada> :)))
<takinada> a Å¡to na ciganskim svadbama ima puno torti ?
<dejan-dexi> sto ?
<takinada> DA  NE IDU SVE MUVE NA MLADU
<takinada> :))
<dejan-dexi> hahahah
<dejan-dexi> odlicno
<takinada> ehehe
<dejan-dexi> ajd ono staro
<dejan-dexi> sta radi paradajz u liftu
<takinada> ide gore-dole
<dejan-dexi> ide gore dole
<dejan-dexi> aha
<takinada> dada
<dejan-dexi> to svi znaju
<takinada> stari dobri
<dejan-dexi> kao i zamalog zelanog mozojedca
<dejan-dexi> mozgojedca\
<takinada> kako se zove policija na severnom polu
<dejan-dexi> ?
<takinada> POLNI ORGAN
<dejan-dexi> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-24
<Githzerai> z
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Beretta021> z
<drunkyduck> pozdrav ljudi
<drunkyduck> imali koga online?
<promis> uvek ima <(
<Milos_SD> drustvo, treba mi mali savet
<Milos_SD> sta mislite, za koliko mogu da prodam Samsund 710N monitor star 5 godina, bas dosta koriscen
<Milos_SD> i LG L1718S star 3 godine, veoma malo koriscen
<Milos_SD> ?
<Milos_SD> :D
<promis> 15€
<Milos_SD> oba su naravno ispravna u potpunosti...
<Milos_SD> tako malo? :O
<promis> možda ipak 30€
<promis> vidim da su lcd
<promis> ne znam, lično ne bih dao više od 20€
<promis> ne poznajem cene, kažem onako
<Githzerai> ljudi, pošto je pakovanje cdova od 100 kom, zna li neko?
<Milos_SD> promis, sada vidim da je ovaj novi LG na amazonu 178 dolara... :)
<Milos_SD> tako da, njega mozda mogu i za vise :D
<Milos_SD> WOW... a Samsung polovan za 139 dolara... ma daaaaj
<Milos_SD> :O
<shimmy> ima li nekog online?
<shimmy> tj da cita ovo i da ima vremena za jedno kratko pitanje
<shimmy> ??
<Milos_SD> reci shimmy
<shimmy> e
<shimmy> pitanje je sledece
<shimmy> ako zelim da instaliram program
<shimmy> koja je svrha ppa?
<shimmy> samo radi update-a programa
<shimmy> ?
<Milos_SD> zavisi
<Milos_SD> neki PPA sadrzi nove verzije programa
<shimmy> aham
<shimmy> dobro
<shimmy> zato sto zelim da instaliram conky
<Milos_SD> neki ima potpuno nove programe kojih nema u ubuntu repoima
<shimmy> ali nisam siguran koji nacin mi dodje najbolje
<shimmy> ja ne radim redovan update sistema
<shimmy> previse losih iskustava sa time
<shimmy> i jednostavno kad pozelim instaliram novu verziju i to je to
<shimmy> ako sve radi, nista ne diram
<shimmy> xD
<promis> treba da instaliraš sigurnosne updejtove
<promis> možeš da podesiš da ti stižu samo oni
<shimmy> znam, znam, ali neka hvala, sto se toga tice mislim da zaista nema potrebe
<promis> ponekad u ppa ima još nekih paketa koji su neophodni za rad verzije programa koji je u njemu
<shimmy> ako(kad) se opecem onda cu da menjam misljenje
<shimmy> nego konkretno za conky
<shimmy> odakle ga je najbolje instalirati?
<shimmy> tj najbezbolnije, najbrze
<shimmy> itd
<shimmy> najmanje cimanja sto bi se reklo
<promis> iz risnica
<shimmy> dobro, znachi samo aptget install conky?
<promis> pa da
<shimmy> oh, ok tnx
<shimmy> e imam josh jedno pitanje
<shimmy> jel moguce preko conky-ja ili bilo kako drugacije
<shimmy> da se na desktop pozadini
<shimmy> pokazuje koje procese system izvrshava?
<shimmy> tj
<promis> ali to verovatno nije najnovija verzija, a koliko sam razumeo ti hoćeš novu verziju
<shimmy> meni svejedno samo da radi xD
<shimmy> tj da radi ono sto ocu
<shimmy> na desktopu mi treba sat
<shimmy> procesor
<shimmy> ram
<shimmy> zauzetost particija
<promis> mislim da konki ima opciju da prikaže sadržaj kao program top
<shimmy> i bilo bi lepo trenutna temp napolju
<shimmy> program top?
<promis> da
<promis> takav neki ispis kao Å¡to top daje
<promis> mislim da sam vidjao to
<shimmy> tipa kao koji programi su aktivni i to?
<shimmy> e hvala
<shimmy> bar znam sta da trazim
<shimmy> na googlu
<shimmy> sta radite ljudi inace?
<promis> pa nadji neku Å¡emu za konki koja ti se svidja pa je upotrebi kod sebe
<shimmy> pa to sam i planirao
<shimmy> nego gledao po netu
<promis> ima tema na forumu posvećena samo tim stvarima
<shimmy> pa slabo sta bilo zanimljivo
<shimmy> ali valjda cu naci
<shimmy> znam
<shimmy> gledao sam to
<promis> ja lično ne koristim konki
<shimmy> a ista od dzidzabidza na desktopu?
<shimmy> tipa screenlets itd?
<promis> ne
<shimmy> samo suva pozadina?
<shimmy> imas li pozadinu uopste?
<promis> i ikone
<shimmy> xD
<promis> imam sliku naravno
<promis> te sitnice su mi sve u panelu
<shimmy> ah, ja bi samo tastaturu da koristim
<shimmy> svi programi su mi na shortcut
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> tj ne samo, ali vecinski tastaturu
<shimmy> tako da panel mi bash nije privlacan
<promis> ne razumem, pa sve Å¡to je upanelu je vidljivo
<shimmy> pa jel klikces te ikonice ?
<promis> ne
<shimmy> ili si mislio na ikonice tipa
<shimmy> info
<shimmy> aaaa
<shimmy> dobro
<shimmy> skontao sam
<shimmy> sry
<shimmy> hteo si da kazes da procesor itd
<shimmy> sve ti je to u panelu
<shimmy> jel da?
<promis> da
<shimmy> ok
<shimmy> presitan mi je taj sat u panelu
<shimmy> a posto mi je komp ukljucen
<shimmy> a nemam sat u sobi
<shimmy> svidja mi se opcija da imam neki sat na desktopu
<promis> pa ti povećaj font
<shimmy> onda gubim radnu povrshinu xD
<shimmy> treba da vidis kako sam firefox zbudzio
<shimmy> glupava 15-ica od monitora
<shimmy> josh wide screen
<promis> pa misliosam samo font za sat
<shimmy> pa gledam da ustedim na vertikali maksimalno
<promis> ti napravi panel samo za sat
<shimmy> u conky?
<shimmy> ili na panelu?
<shimmy> milim da cu ipak prvo da probam conky
<shimmy> to sa panelima mi je nekako skarabudzeno
<shimmy> =)
<promis> probaj gi sine
<promis> ja gu gi ne koristim, pa nemogu ništa da ti kažem o tome
<crax0> z
<shimmy> jel moze jedno pitanje estetske prirode?
<alibaba> pitaj možda neko i odgovori
<shimmy> kako u standardnoj temi
<shimmy> kada ocu da izmenim ikone
<shimmy> to i ucinim
<shimmy> tj
<shimmy> tema je standar ambience
<shimmy> ikone su
<shimmy> ubuntu mono dark
<shimmy> sve je tu uredu
<shimmy> osim sugave ljubicaste boje
<shimmy> koja se nalazi na pojedinim ikonama u nautilusu
<shimmy> i u glavnom meniju
<shimmy> u places i home
<shimmy> desktop ikoni itd
<shimmy> samo tu ljubicastu ikonu
<shimmy> i recimo ako zelim da promenim boju foldera u nautilusu
<shimmy> iz narandzaste u neku drugu
<shimmy> kako i to da postignem?
<acinic> poz
<acinic>  :)
<acinic> Treba mi pomoc oko Fedore ove nove 15-ce
<acinic> ?
<acinic> http://imageshack.us/f/857/dscn2503w.jpg/
<acinic> Gde da dopisem nomodeset?
<radak_> jesi li je pokrenuo
<acinic> Koga?
<acinic> Fedoru?
<acinic> Ne
<radak_> pardon sad sam vidio sliku
<acinic> Probao sam sa noacpi i modeset=0
<radak_> jest tebe handri taj nomodeset
<acinic> da dopisem jednu varijantu pa drugu u drugom pokusaju
<acinic> rekose mi na lugonsu
<Githzerai> acinic: koja grafa?
<acinic> da ali ovog puta nemam srece kao kod ubuntu-a
<acinic> Odnosno Mint-a 11
<acinic> 9600 gt top nvidia
<Githzerai> koja grafa?
<acinic> nisam instalirao Fedorin grub
<acinic> Mintov je grub
<Githzerai> ok, posle ovoga root=/dev/sdb2 upišeš
<acinic> Updejtovao sam ga
<Githzerai> ro nomodeset
<Githzerai> koja je rez monitora?
<acinic> 1920x1080
<acinic> lg je monitor
<Githzerai> ok
<acinic> 22"
<Githzerai> stisneš c u grabu i daće ti komandnu liniju
<acinic> a ide razmak?
<acinic> Ili kosa crta
<Githzerai> otkucaš vbeinfo
<acinic> za ovo ro nomodeset
<Githzerai> kakva bre kosa crta, samo razmak, sve je jedna linija
<acinic> sta ti je to?
<acinic> aha
<acinic> bolje da pitam
<acinic>  :p
<Githzerai> vbeinfo daje spisak podržanih rezolucija za tvoj monitor, odnosno kodnih oznaka
<Githzerai> recimo, za 1024x768x8 će dato 0x317
<Githzerai> i onda dopišeš uz ro nomodeset i vga=0x317
<Githzerai> pošto nemaš KMS
<Githzerai> onda zadaš ti rezoluciju framebufferu
<acinic> mnogo ti to sad isprica, napisa
<Githzerai> ok, rokni samo ro nomodeset
<Githzerai> gde zapravo zapne?
<acinic> znaci prelazim u terminal za ovo vbeinfo?
<Githzerai> Huh
<Githzerai> U grabu, kad ti dođe meni
<Githzerai> rokneš C
<Githzerai> i daće ti commandline
<acinic> vidim kada krene da ucitava kernel poslednja linija pre nego sto prekine ispis
<acinic> je crvene boje
<acinic> medjutim to se brzo desi da ne mogu da procitam sta pise
<Githzerai> dodaj onda i splash=0
<acinic> ok
<acinic> odoh da probam
<acinic> hvala
<radak_> kad mjenam teme od window decoration, zablokira mi komp
<radak_> kubuntu
<radak_> ali ne na svim temema
<radak_> ili se sve prelje u neke tacke
<radak_> ima li tu pomoci
<radak_> GF8600GT
<promis> ne menjaj teme ;)
<Githzerai> da ne koristiš blur efekat?
<radak_> ugasio
<radak_> ne mjenam
<radak_> nasao jednu i drzim tako
<Githzerai> ima bubica sa Nvidijinim drajverom i kde 4.6
<radak_> ali to nije smo na kubuntu, nego generalno na kde
<radak_> nije strasno, ovo ostalo radi
<radak_> a ima li neki tutorijal
<radak_> ne mogu da nadjem
<radak_> kako da promjenim onaj kontekst meni
<radak_> da bude u skladu sa temom
<Githzerai> Å¡ot
<radak_> uvjek je oxygen
<Githzerai> screenshot
<Githzerai> imaš pun q menija, ne znam na šta misliš
<radak_> kad klikne desnim na praznu povrsinu
<Githzerai> ok
<radak_> kako se zove
<Githzerai> samo to?
<Githzerai> pa jesi promenio stil?
<radak_> samo to
<radak_> jesam samo to ostalo
<radak_> na koji stil mislis
<Githzerai> stl vidžeta imaš u
<Githzerai> sec
<radak_> apl/ aperence jel t
<Githzerai> kcmshell4 style
<Githzerai> acinic: prežive li?
<acinic> Evo ga ulogovao sam se
<acinic> Svaka ti cast
<acinic> Svaka ti dala
<acinic>  :D
<Githzerai> i koja oće i koja neće, veliš :)
<acinic> Kako najlakse da instaliram drajver za nvidiu?
<acinic> Da, ma silom to
<acinic> Mi smo srbi
<Githzerai> UH, ne sećam se fedorre, nađi ga po riznicama, skokni na #fedora itd
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> ok
<Githzerai> na #fedora je baš ql ekipa
<Githzerai> kaži da sam te ja poslao :D
<acinic> Traze da se registrujem
<acinic> Mislis na domaci kanal?
<Githzerai> jok, globalni
<acinic> Tamo nema nikog
<acinic> Aha
<Githzerai> pa što ne reguješ nadimak
<Githzerai> ?
 * Githz|away ošo: Odsutan za sada
<acinic> Ajde da probam ponovo
<Githz|away> e odo spavam, tipkamo se ujutro. ;)
<Githz|away> ln -s
<acinic> Nesto sam bio tamo na brzinu
<acinic> ok
<acinic> poz
<radak> http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/200-fedora-14-post-installation-guide
<radak> ovako najbezbolnije instaliram drajver na fedori
<radak> a ima i kako da ubacis nomodeset
<radak> ne da mi da promjenim
<radak> samo zakoci
<acinic> hvala sad cu da pogledam
<acinic> sta je ovo PAE?
<radak> mene pitas
<Ddpbf> prilagođeni kernel
<Ddpbf> за 32 битне системе
<Ddpbf> да виде више од 4 гига рама
<Ddpbf> 32 битни линукс види три три и по гига рама
<Ddpbf> максимално
<promis> ponekad i 64bitni vidi toliko ;)
<Ddpbf> да
<Ddpbf> али ако имаш 8
<Ddpbf> а систем види три и по...
<Ddpbf> е сад колико сам схватио убунтуови линукси
<Ddpbf> (језгра или ти кенели
<Ddpbf> су подразумијевано пае)
<Ddpbf> од луцида па надаље
<Ddpbf> *колико сам читао
<acinic> Ja sam instalirao 64 bita verziju
<acinic> nesto se ne znalazim sa ovim komandama
<promis> i ja imam 64bit ali vidim samo 3,4 GB
<Ddpbf> колико рама имаш?
<promis> 4GB
<promis> problem je do ploče
<promis> u čipsetu
<promis> ukupan zbir celokupne memorije u računaru je max. 4GB
<promis> u to je uračunato ram+gpu-ram
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-25
<promis> tako da pošto moja grafička ima navodno 512MB i još negde se "krije" 128MB ili koliko već dobija se da koristim 3456MB
<Ddpbf> добро увијек
<promis> u biosu piše da je oduzeta ta količina
<Ddpbf> се понегдје загуби пар десетина мб
<Ddpbf> хм за шта?
<nikolam> uja Ddpbf nemam trenutno kirilicu, samo da znaes :)
<nikolam> kako je? :)
<Ddpbf> ccc nikola
<promis> pa ni zašta
<Ddpbf> utf-8
<Ddpbf> има утф-8 и за конзолу
<Ddpbf> нарочито на дебијану
<nikolam> hi svima posle dugo, direkt iz mraka :) (a ne znam slepo pisanje) :)
<Ddpbf> debian console cyrlic
<Ddpbf> овај мене заебава
<Ddpbf> откуд је могао да има власничке драјвере на интеловој интегруши
<nikolam> ln
<chavez> ima li koga ? :P
<promis> pa vidiš ne ne zna čovek
<promis> ni Å¡ta ima
<chavez> promis
<chavez> spavas li ti nekad
<chavez> ? x)
<promis> naravno
<promis> već sam rtrebao
<promis> ali gadan je linux
<promis> pravim novi baner
<promis> vezano za to
<promis> da stavim za potpis
<promis> ali se plašim da ne preteram
<promis> pa da me banuju
<chavez> Porodica je bioloska,psiholoska i socijalna zajednica roditelja i njihove rodjene ili usvojene dece.
<chavez> ma nece
<chavez> ja ucim
<chavez> sociologiju x)
<promis> je
<promis> šta ti si neki srednjoškolac
<chavez> jep
<chavez> kakve gluposti,strasno
<chavez> a uz ono
<chavez> ucim
<chavez> DNS server
<chavez> SMTP
<promis> Å¡to je najgore i ja se mlatim sa socijologijom ovih dana
<chavez> a sto je najgore,100 puta dnevno kliknem pogledaj danasnje poruke,a u 90% vremena koristim windouz
<chavez> x(
<promis> aktiviraj linux u vboxu
<promis> ja tako kad koristim windozu
<chavez> imam mint fluxbox i ctkarch,mrzi me
<chavez> a ,jelte,koje si ti godiste?
<promis> ko ja
<chavez> nikog drugog ne vidim odje
<promis> ima ih 15 sa sve botovima
<chavez> tebe,tebe
<promis> imam preko 30
<chavez> pa sinko,jel si ti ozenjen?
<promis> ne sum još
<chavez> cekas nesto?
<promis> axa
<chavez> idi po pivo,mozda se nesto desi
<chavez> :)
<promis> pio sam već danas
<promis> a i ne prodajje se posle 22h
<promis> :P
<chavez> ja ne mogu da verujem,ko njima dade diplome,da ne dozvole da se alkohol kupi posle 22h
<chavez> emeb ti politiku
<chavez> ebem *
<chavez> gejevi
<chavez> budjavi
<chavez> samo se svadjaju
<chavez> diktatura i cao
<chavez> kaka demoktarija,pi*ke materine
<promis> pa diktatura je u toku
<promis> oduvek bila
<promis> nikad prestala
<promis> robovlasništvo
<chavez> pola zastave su otpustili,pola grada nezaposleno
<promis> mnogo si ozbiljan za srednjoškolca
<chavez> jel bi to trebalo da bude dobro ili lose?
<promis> biram - loše
<promis> ;)
<chavez> verko gradi treci krst,a bioskop nemamo
<chavez> (gradonacelnik)
<promis> pa kad furate xivide
<promis> zna čovek
<promis> a i jeftini je valjda taj krst od bioskopa
<chavez> ma imamo bioskop,samo da se uredi
<promis> biće, ne brini
<promis> čeka se kombinacija, ili što se kaže "dobar posao"
<chavez> a tek sto nam je prosveta
<chavez> ja sam smer mutlimedija
<promis> haha
<chavez> ucimo televizor
<promis> mlogo si bre ozbiljan
<chavez> koji je proziveden i nisu
<chavez> crt
<promis> za <20
<chavez> moj deda je imao onakav
<chavez> a mi smo u svetu 3D tehnologije
<promis> pa ovde su oni još u upotrebi
<promis> :P
<chavez> nisu ni ovi
<chavez> jos ima one dugmice,za menjanje programa na dodir
<chavez> kao
<chavez> xD
<promis> imao sam takav
<promis> sad nemam ni jedan ;)
<chavez> kul
<promis> skontao sam da u stvari TV nije bio medij za mene
<promis> trebalo je da se pojavi internet, da bih ponovo sedeo uz ekran
<chavez> pa neki LCD televizori imaju ethernet port
<chavez> x)
<chavez> mozes da gledas klipove na yt
<chavez> itd
<chavez> e promis
<promis> yo
<chavez> ukljucio sam macpup
<chavez> koji je ovo krs
<promis> nemoj tako
<promis> :D
<chavez> masala
<chavez> firefox 4
<promis> obožavam ovaj škotski glas
<promis> trebao si da vidiš ranije verzije
<promis> ovaj je još i dobar
<promis> ranije je bio ala Gidra
<promis> iz ludih godina
<chavez> veceras je bio film kada misa muva onu sto svira klavir
<promis> "Kuću treba urediti u lovačkom stilu..."
<chavez> natasu
<chavez> gidra ovde kod nas isao u srednju
<chavez> u Prvu kragujevacku gimn
<chavez> i da
<chavez> neko je morao da mi obrise post
<chavez> a lepo sam coveku predlozio
<chavez> da proba mint
<chavez> da se ne pati sa ubuntu-om
<Ddpbf> ако настави да паметује обрисаћу и њега
<Ddpbf> Да се човјек мучи и инсталира
<Ddpbf> минт на коме ће бити потпуно исти проблеми
<sredoje> Imam problem sa extractovanjem. Zapravo, kada ekstraktujem file on kao da odradi nesto na milisec i nista se ne desi. Takodje mi ne trazi password a znam da ga fajl koji extraktujem imam. Koristim kubuntu 11.04
<Githzerai> [16:04] <Githzerai> koja vrsta arhive?
<sredoje> rar
<Anpu> imas unrar instaliran?
<Anpu> mozes i iz terminala unrar -p sifra
<Anpu> sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Anpu> unrar e filename.rar
<Anpu> a mislim i da desni klik extract here ce pitati za sifru
<sredoje> ovako
<sredoje> unrar paket imam instaliran
<sredoje> a za sifru bas in ece da pita
<sredoje> i nece *
<Githzerai> jesi probao iz terminala unrar x imefajla.rar ?
<sredoje> http://pastebin.com/pUrczaEU
<sredoje> to mi izbacuje kao gresku
<sredoje> pa x je po default-u
<Githzerai> Å¡o volim kad me freenode zahebava
<Githzerai> ispravio sam strancu
<Anpu> ok :p
<crax0> hi
<Githzerai> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.7-beta1.php
<Githzerai> idemoooo
 * Githz|away ošo: Odsutan za sada
<drzare_> реци шта те мучи?
<dungodung> koga?
<acinic> poz
<acinic>  :)
 * Githzerai došo. Drž gaće sad.
 * Githz|away ošo: Odsutan za sada
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-26
 * Githz|away ošo: Odsutan za sada
 * Githzerai ošo: Odsutan za sada
<Ddpbf> Јој мамузе, мамузе
<Ddpbf> па ти од једног посла направи три
 * Githzerai došo. Drž gaće sad.
<marxo> ljudi jel ima neko ko je radio sa Launchpad-om na test masini?
<Ddpbf> ?
<Ddpbf> како мислиш?
 * Githz|away ošo: Odsutan za sada
<marxo> Ddpbf, pa jel pokretao neko Launchpad na ubuntu, sam kod... u lokali
<marxo> *lokalu
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-27
<Githzerai> ima li bar koga ovde ? :)
<dungodung> kako ne
<dungodung> 17 insana
<dungodung> dobro, mozda i pokoji bot
<Githzerai> nađe se veliš....
<Githzerai> :)
<Githzerai> Jel ovo zbog vrućine ili zbog Ratka ili šta drugo.....
<Githzerai> Nigde nikog večeras :D
<dungodung> zbog ratka XD
<dungodung> a ne znam sta protestuju... sta, sad ce da ga puste zato sto je X ljudi izaslo na ulice? o.O
 * Githz|away ošo: Odsutan za sada
<acinic> poz
<acinic>  :)
<acinic> dremate
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-49/
<Ddpbf> пс да се пребацим на прави канал
<Ddpbf> глупо да на арчовом каналу пишем
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-28
<Ddpbf> e dobro pravim svoj prvi
<Ddpbf> .deb paket
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> упутство се зове како га направити за 10 минута
<Ddpbf> ал боље да је за 10 сати
<Ddpbf> :>
<acinic> cemu sluzi?
<Ddpbf> a?
<Ddpbf>  а мислиш шта пакујем?
<acinic> sta radi taj deb paket?
<Ddpbf> кутфм
<acinic> sta ti je to?
<Ddpbf> па инсталира се програм из њега
<Ddpbf> убунтуови програми и дебијанови
<acinic> koji program, sta radi?
<Ddpbf> кутфм менаџер фајлова
<acinic> gtk ili qt?
<Ddpbf> КУТ
<Ddpbf> шат мсилиш
<acinic> aha
<Ddpbf> QtFM
<acinic> ok
<acinic> daj neki screenshot
<Ddpbf> па чек да направим
<Ddpbf> http://www.qtfm.org/
<Ddpbf> evo ima tu slika
<acinic> simpaticno izgleda
<acinic> mada sam izgled je zastareo
<Ddpbf> кхм
<Ddpbf> то нема везе никакве
<acinic> za ovaj kde 4.0
<Ddpbf> под кдеом ће дас е уклопи
<Ddpbf> у оксиген
<acinic> dobro onda
<Ddpbf> под гномом исто у његову тему
<acinic> svaka cast bez obzira
<acinic> super
<acinic> mada ja to ne koristim
<Ddpbf> кут програми се уклапају у окружење
<Ddpbf> имаш ли влц нпр?
<acinic> meni je nautilus dovoljan
<Ddpbf> у шта год га ставиш он се уклапа
<acinic> da kao ovaj qtorent bese
<Ddpbf> пробај pcmanfm
<acinic> ocu
<Ddpbf> лагани гтк менаџер фајлова
<Ddpbf> ко змај је
<acinic> znam radi brzo
<acinic> probao sam jednom
<shimmy> jel ima ovde neko raspolozen za pricu?
<shimmy> nemam nikakav problem
<shimmy> vec me samo interesuje kakav stav imaju korisnici ubuntu-a po pitanju linux mint-a
<shimmy> mislim, znam, citao sam da je to tek nesto vise od nashminkanog ubuntu-a
<shimmy> ali polako se to razvija u poseban distro, u ozboljnijem smislu
<Githzerai> z
<KorisnikK> Je l' ima nekog iz Nis(a) ovde?
<KorisnikK> Nema...
<KorisnikK> Je l' ima nekog? Trazim nekog ko zna gde je najbolje kupiti racunar i sl.
<Githzerai> u prodavnici
<promis> pa pakom bi ti bilo dobro mesto, ako ne deru sa cenama
<promis> nisam iz Niš, ali sam čuo da ih ima i tamo
<Githzerai> ili naručiš preko neta
<KorisnikK> Znam da moze u prodavnici ali kojoj. Gledam Gigantropshop, ali ljudi imaju negativne komentare na ovu firmu
<KorisnikK> Nemate neki savet, komentar itd? Ili kupujem pa kako mi se pogodi... :D
<promis> savet je da ideš n ajeftinije :P
<promis> ja bar tako
<promis> gde je najeftinije
<promis> svaki ti daje garanciju
<promis> i to je to
<promis> nema tu Å¡ta
<promis> sve je to ista roba
<promis> a inače kupovina PC računara je uvek lutrija
<promis> mislim, da li če da radi itd
<promis> da li će se složiti kompontete
<promis> to se nikad nezna
<promis> ako računar radi jedno 7 dana bez problema, onda je to to
<promis> poslednja 2 računara koja sam kupio su bili polovni
<promis> to je proverene roba ;)
<KorisnikK> Znam i to, nego kada se pokvari racunar, kako reaguju i sl. Komentari koje su ostavili Nenad i Miki ovde http://it-recenzije.com/recenzija-it-firme-gigatron/
<promis> hirens boot nije piratski disk ;)
<promis> mada ima alata sa nerazrešenim licencama
<KorisnikK> Ne znam da li tako nesto treba da me brine. Znam da su pre 4 godine kada sam kupio sadasnji komp ljudi bili vrlo negativni prema Forum racunarima, pa sam ih i izbegao...
<promis> Pa sad, Å¡to bi rekli englezi: your mileage may wary
<promis> ma šta god to značilo :D
<promis> Što se tiče gigatrona, ne sećam se da sam išta kupio kod njih
<promis> sećam se da sam ulazio u radnje, ali mislim da nisam kupio ništa od njih
<KorisnikK> Ne znam sta da mislim. Pakom je ranije vazio za dobru firmu, a na njihovom sajtu ni nemas ono sto trazis, izgleda da nemaju siroku ponudu
<promis> pakom je bio distributrer, ne zna sada
<promis> ako je distributer, onda valjda ima sve
<KorisnikK> Na sajtu nemaju.
<promis> poslednji put sam kupio novo 2005., od tada sve polovnjake furam
<promis> tako da nisam svež sa iskustvima servisa
<promis> i garancija
<KorisnikK> Polovne racunare, ko zna mozda mogu da ti UVALIM moj sadasnji :)))
<KorisnikK> Meni se monitor kvario 2 puta, oba puta su ga drzali 45 dana koliko je ranije bio zkonski rok koliko mozes da zadrzis robu.
<promis> koji provesor?
<promis> procesor
<KorisnikK> Core 2 duo 6320 na 1.86 Gz, nije nesto...
<promis> ne već imam takav
<promis> tj 6550
<promis> pa to ti je dobra mašina
<KorisnikK> Ma ja sam hteo da prodam sadasnji, ali od toga izgleda nema nista.
<KorisnikK> Nije losa. Bila je solidna pre 4 godine
<KorisnikK> Tada sam dao oko 600 e, a sada ni 100 ne mogu da dobijem za ovo (bez monitora)
<promis> ja imam 6550 i 8400
<promis> i Å¡ljakaju ko satovi
<promis> pogotovo taj 8400 kida
<KorisnikK> Ja se nadam da uzmem i7 2600
<promis> 2600MHz?
<KorisnikK> Ne novi Sandy Bridge nosi oznaku Intel Core i7-2600k
<KorisnikK> 3.4 GZ
<promis> a
<KorisnikK> 4 jezgra, plus 4 lazna
<promis> znam da su oznake bile trocifrene
<promis> pa dobro, lepo je to, ali scupo
<KorisnikK> ova 2 ispred oznacavu drugu generaciju
<promis> a
<promis> jedinao ako rendaš nešto
<promis> ovako ne znam koji če ti
<KorisnikK> Ako uskoro AMD izbaci Buldozzer mozda mu i padne cena...
<KorisnikK> Blender
<promis> onda dobro
<KorisnikK> i poneka igra na Windowse (Gresnik sam sta ces)
<promis> pa za to više grafička valjda
<KorisnikK> nadam se za to GTX 460
<KorisnikK> Jos kada bi stavio i SSD pa bog da me vidi, ali od toga nema nista, bar za sada....
<promis> ne znam, jedino ako baš zarađuješ pare od rada na računaru, ovako jok
<promis> mislim za taj i7
<KorisnikK> mozda bude i i5. Nadam se da ce AMD konacno uspeti da konkurise Intelu na pravi nacin. Sada u junu bi trebalo da predstave Buldozer
<promis> meni i5 deluje razumnije
<promis> plus imaš 4 jezgra, tako da si bar 2x bolji nego do sad
<promis> recimo i ja palniram da nabacim neki sa 4 jezgra kad se budem aktivirao poslovno
<KorisnikK> Planiram u Julu da kupujem, videcemo. Promenila se cena evru, ali ne menjaju cene koliko vidim, ali nadam se malo jacoj konfiguraciji :)
<promis> do tada nemam potrebe
<promis> a i možda bi pre kupovao još neke polovnjake da napravim farmicu
<KorisnikK> Razmisljao sam da i ja cekam Ivy Bridge... Ja se svakako necu baviti poslom ni na ovom ni na sledecem kompu. Jedini posao koji radim je u OpenOfficu
<KorisnikK> Ako ne radis nesto 3D, onda ti nista jace od trenutnog nece trebati jos neko vreme...
<promis> ti to ponavljaš moje reči? ;)
<promis> Ja planiram da radim 3d, zato i kažem, kad se aktiviram poslovno, onda nešto sa 4 jezgra.
<KorisnikK> aha. :)
<KorisnikK> Sta radis 3d, blender ili?
<promis> blender razume se
<KorisnikK> Uh, ja jos uvek ucim. Prvi put sam se igrao u 3ds max 4 na Win 98...
<KorisnikK> Ne bih imao nista protiv i da u nekom trenutku radim i za pare nesto, mada ne znam ko bi angazovao nas sto se s tim samo igramo
<KorisnikK> :D
<Ddpbf> Kosava: операција успјела пацијент умро
<Ddpbf> :>
<Kosava> Å ta se desilo
<Ddpbf> ма шалим се ради све
<Ddpbf> направио пакез
<Ddpbf> *пакет
<Kosava> :D
<Ddpbf> инсталирао сам га и ја а и лажни рут
<Kosava> super napravi ppa
<Ddpbf> видјећу
<Ddpbf> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CG9V9H0A
<Ddpbf> ако неко оће да проба
<Ddpbf> пс треба му кут 4.7.2 и либц 2.13
<Ddpbf> либц6 2.13
<Ddpbf> :)
<Kosava> super
<Kosava> Za sve koji ne znaju postoji fora kako da se dobiju 2 besplatne igre na steamu, preduslov je da posedujete Nvidia ili ATI karticu klikom na ove linkove dobićete HL2: Deatmatch (online mp pucačina) i HL2: Lost Coast
<Kosava> http://steampowered.com/nvidia/
<Kosava> http://steampowered.com/ati_offer1a/
<KorisnikK> Je l' to neka igra za Linux ili?
<Kosava> radi preko wine
<KorisnikK> ok
<Kosava> igra je inače 4€ kada se plaća ali sa ovom forom se dobije džaba samo preduslov je da poseduješ ati ili nvidia karticu
<promis> A jel ostaju te igre koje dobijemo zauvek naše?
<promis> Ja imam steam račun
<promis> i već neke kupjlne igre
<promis> jel će samo da mi ih doda?
<promis> Kosava: kako da aktiviraomo ovaj steam
<promis> firefox mi kaže unknown protokol
<Kosava> promis: ako imaš windows registruj se iz njega
<promis> fak
<Kosava> pa se vrati na linux skini klijent i skini igre...
<Kosava> promis: da te igre ostaju zauvek
<Kosava> ovaj half life 2 izgleda kao moderni counter strike :D
<Kosava> uvek ima ljudi sa kojima možeš igrati
<promis> zar nema neka zaobilanznica
<Kosava> nemoraš se registorvati opet nego samo klikneš
<Kosava> iz windowsa na taj link i dodaće ti ove 2 igre ako imaš ati ili nvidia karticu
<promis> imam nvidia
<promis> mora da može da se namesti FF
<Kosava> promis: ja sam otišao u windows i meni je isto tako srao nije hteo na linuxu...
<Kosava> ali kada ih jednom dodaš imaš ih zauvek...
<promis> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-433548.html
<Kosava> Jel radi ?
<promis> još nisam stigao dotle
<Kosava> ok ti javi ako radi
<promis> Kosava: Å¡ta se desilo kod tebe kada si pokrenuo link?
<promis> Namestio sam da otvara steam linkove, ali ništa se ne dešava
<Kosava> steam mi bio upaljen
<Kosava> i dodao mi automatski te 2 igre
<promis> aha
<Kosava> treba ti steam da je upaljen tako na windowsu bude...
<promis> neće da radi onda
<promis> pošto otvara steam linkove kako treba
<promis> nije do toga
<Kosava> ako imaš windows najbolje onda iz njega odradi... biće ti igre izlistane u steamu...
<promis> a ne mogu da vidim koji je to steam link poslat
<promis> pa da probam ručno da ga ubacim
<Kosava> fazon je u tome da ti steam proverava koju grafičku imaš tako da sumnjam da će to raditi na linuxu bolje idi u win...
<Kosava> neverujem ni da ćeš u virtualnoj mašini takođe uspeti...
<promis> ne, ipak mi firefox ne prosleđuje url
<promis> u tome je problem
<promis> ručno pokretnje stima sa url radi
<Kosava> jel ti dodao igre
<promis> pa nemam url
<promis> ne vidim ga
<promis> možda ako pogledam source stranice
<promis> evvo ga radi
<promis> hehe
<Kosava> kažem da nema urla nego kada klikneš na get it now steam proveri koji grafičku imaš i dobiješ :)
<Kosava> eto
<promis> rešeno :D
<promis> kada sam išao na source
<promis> video sam url
<promis> pa sam ga ručno ubacio
<Kosava> bitno da radi
<promis> pa usvtvari ne radi
<promis> jer mi nije firefox automatski ubacio url
<Kosava> pa naravno
<promis> a cela zembancija je bila oko toga
<Kosava> kada je steam integrisan na windows
<Kosava> a ne na linux :)
<promis> pa nema veze
<promis> ja sam u gnome settings integrisao stream
<promis> ništa firefox
<Kosava> na windowsu bi ti na jedan klik dodao igre
<promis> jebote ove igre po 3 GB
<promis> nemam ja mesta za to
<promis> ali nema veze, bitno je da su na spisku
<promis> i da smo ga ishakovali na lindži ;)
<promis> evo ga radi
<promis> sada radi sve
<promis> Kosava: ako hoćeš objavi vest na forumu o džaba vlasničkim igrama
<promis> a ja ću da dodam kako da se aktivira u Ubuntu
<Kosava> objavi ti
<brok> zdravo
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-29
<dragon1967> ima li koga
<dragon1967> kako da podižem ubuntu a da mi se na početku pojavi GRUB meni
<dragon1967> ima li odgovora ili svi još spavaju
<crax0> pozdrav
<promis> i tebi
<crax0> Ste vi svi to preko BNC-a online ili ?
<crax0> kad god udjem puna soba idlera
<promis> was ist BNC?
<crax0> bouncer
<promis> ?
<crax0> nesto sto ti omogucava da budes 24/7 online
<promis> jel, čemu to?
<crax0> pa da mozes da primas privmsg i kad nisi tu
<promis> a
<crax0> ;)
<crax0> wsup ?
<crax0> btw. ako je iko probao novu fedoru  , sta misli za onaj novi GNOME 3 ?
<promis> simpa je
<crax0> aw mnogo je fensi
<crax0> i ne mogu da drzim ikonice na desktopu
<crax0> ne znam cemu onda folder Desktop
<promis> lagacy
<promis> leagacy
<crax0> ?
<promis> legacy
<crax0> sta ?
<promis> nasledstvo
<promis> nasledjivanje
<dragon1967> kako da instaliram grub3 u ubuntu 10.10.
<dragon1967> koji je najbolji linux
<promis> grub3?
<promis> zar to ima
<promis> najbolji linux je onaj koji ti završava poso
<crax0> ni ja nisam u toku
<promis> sad pogledah, ne postoji grub3
<crax0> mozda je mislio na Gnome3
<crax0> verovatno jeste
<dragon1967> hallo
<dragon1967> ima li ko kakvog iskustva sa novim ubuntuom 11.04
<qWertZ> forum ne radi, da li je to neki planirani prekid, ne vidim poruku da ne radi
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-21
<cigara> \o
<brok> pozdrav svima
<cigara> pozdrav brok
<sweetofserbia> Dobar dan, gde se nalazi @ na srbijanskoj tastaturi?
<stereo_advance> Altr + v
<stereo_advance> dobar dan
<sweetofserbia> Хвала лепо :)
<stereo_advance> molim i drugi put
 * ekv Hello all ;>
<stereo_advance> o/
<SweetOfSerbia> Dobro vece, da li postoji nacin da se  promeni lozinka sistema, a da se ne reinstalira?
 * ekv back
<marw> SweetOfSerbia, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<SweetOfSerbia> marw, hvala, ali prilikom pokretanja sistema nemam "recovery mode"
<Milos_SD> SweetOfSerbia, ali imas Recovery console
<nikolam> koliko ja znam, svaki Ubuntu moze da se podigne za root komandnom linijom bez navodjenaj sifre.  Jer Ubuntu podrazumevano NEMA podesenu root sifru po instalaciji.
<nikolam> Ako nije eksplicitno bila root sifra pre toga, pri podizanju se moze izabrati upravo to - root konadna linija.
<nikolam> (zato ja postavljam I root sifru I sifru na GRUB...)
<SweetOfSerbia> sasa_
<sasa_> reci
<SweetOfSerbia> Treba mi pomoc
<sasa_> slusam
<SweetOfSerbia> U disk seup-u sam, kako dalje?
<sasa_> pokusaj da selektujes tvoju root  /   particiju i da je obrises
<SweetOfSerbia> Uspela
<sasa_> opcija change
<SweetOfSerbia> Zapamceno
<sasa_> size 40000
<sasa_> mount point  /
<sasa_> posle toga ides   install now
<SweetOfSerbia> Hvala veeeeeeeeliko
<sasa_> nema na cemu
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-22
<dbm> Pozdrav
<dbm> Ljudi jel se neko susrecao sa hackintosh distroima?
<Beretta021> dbm: ja jesam, aj na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Atlantic777> dbm: piši /j #ubuntu-rs-offtopic da bi ušao na taj kanal
<Beretta021> Atlantic777: ima unaffiliated
<Beretta021> ne verujem da ne zna takve stvari :P
<Atlantic777> vid' stvarno ima cloak :D
<Beretta021> brb
<dbm> Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> tu
<dbm> -NickServ- Registered : Oct 12 22:48:43 2008 (3 years, 31 weeks, 5 days, 19:18:50 ago)
<dbm> Znam to sve )
<dbm> :)
<Atlantic777> a, ok, izvini, zaista sam samo hteo da pomognem pošto sam video da nisi na onom kanalu
<dbm> Ma nista
<dbm> ;)
 * ekv hello all
<TildaTurn> <O
<webber92> da li moze ovde da se upita o nekom problemu sto se tice instalacije ubuntu-a ?
<webber92> ako je neko online
<webber92> ociglendo nije
<proka> webber92
<proka> Reci
<webber92> aaa
<webber92> pa imam problem
<webber92> tipa
<webber92> instalirao sam ubuntu
<webber92> ali na boot ga ne prikazuje
<webber92> vec odmah startuje windows
<webber92> posto sam ga isntalirao pored xp-a
<proka> Hmm
<webber92> s druge strane na istom je hardu kao i
<webber92> widnows
<webber92> samo druga particija
<webber92> koja je ociscenja
<proka> Pored vec instaliranog XP-a si instalirao Ubuntu?
<proka> Mislim, prvo je bio XP
<webber92> da da
<proka> Koji Ubuntu?
<TildaTurn> jel imas ext4 i swap particiju?
<TildaTurn> posebnu?
<webber92> 12.04
<webber92> lts
<webber92> moj drug je instalirao bio
<webber92> drive d
<webber92> od 30 gb je uzeo za ubuntu
<webber92> ocistio
<webber92> i mislim da je napravio tu swap particiju
<proka> U sustini, tebi se iz nekog razloga ne ucitava GRUB
<proka> Swap particija je u sustini nebitna za butovanje sistema
<proka> Bitna je /boot
<TildaTurn> vidi, tesko je ovako naci gresku posto je neko drugi radio instalaciju
<proka> Ono sto mozes da probas
<proka> Je GRUB restore
<proka> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<proka> Sa ovog linka
<proka> Ako to ne uspe, znaci da instalacija nije dobra, verovatno je nesto pogresio.
<webber92> hmm ajde pogledacu
<proka> U tom slucaju potrazi neki tutorial na netu
<proka> U sustini instalacija Ubuntua nije komplikovana
<proka> Samo iscitaj taj tut
<proka> Zapamti koje particije moras da imas
<proka> I to je otprilike najveci posao
<TildaTurn> da, swap nije bitan, ali ako ne zna za swap i za ext4 ondak je verovatno wuby instalacija
<proka> Sve ostalo je citanje teksta koji ti ispise
<TildaTurn> tj, "unutar" widowsa
<webber92> napravio je swap particiju
<webber92> od 1 gb
<webber92> i recimo particija
<webber92> na kojjoj se instalirana
<proka> Hm, da, je l' je podigao Ubuntu sa diska, ili ti je instalirao iz Windowsa?
<webber92> na windowsu ne postoji
<webber92> podigao je sa cd-a
<proka> Onda je kul
<TildaTurn> aha, ok
<proka> I da, Window$ ne vidi ext particije
<webber92> znam znam
<TildaTurn> da, ne vidi
<TildaTurn> to je ok
<proka> Nista, probaj ovaj GRUB restore
<proka> Pa ako ne uspes
<proka> Onda uradi reinstall
<proka> Obrati paznju na pravljenje /boot particije
<proka> Swap prostora
<proka> U zavisnosti od toga koliko RAM-a imas
<proka> Ili duplo vise, ili isto
<webber92> 1 gb
<webber92> i napravio je swap
<webber92> od 1 gb
<proka> Ako imas neki sporiji RAM, ili manje od 2GB-a, onda stavi duplo
<webber92> drug je rekoa da nema potrebe da pravi veci jer
<proka> Dobro, ja bih licno stavio tu swap od 2GB-a, ali nema veze...
<webber92> ubuntu ne vuce koliko windows
<webber92> pa i nije potrebno
<webber92> :)
<TildaTurn> drug je u pravu
<TildaTurn> 1G je ok
<proka> Sta znam, na starom kompu mi je cesto bio popunjen deo swap-a kad krenem da se izivljavam, sada ne zalazi u njega
<proka> No dobro, kazem, ovo je moj stav :)
<proka> Dakle napravi swap 1GB
<TildaTurn> proka; pogledaj sa vremena na vreme, ne skodi :)
<TildaTurn> swap
<webber92> pokusacu
<webber92> sad
<webber92> bas ovo sa grub
<webber92> :)
<proka> TildaTurn pratim sve preko Conky-a :)
<TildaTurn> pa ok
<proka> E, a cekajte bre
<proka> Pre nego sto probas da popravljas GRUB
<proka> Koji je bese hotkey za prikazivanje GRUB-a
<proka> Kad imas samo jedan sistem, pa hoces da ti prikaze, da bi izabrao neku stariju verziju kernela or something?
<webber92> hmm
<webber92> e sad me i strah to da uradim xD
<webber92> bolje da sacekam ja sutra pa drug to da odradi
<proka> webber92
<webber92> posto se on bolje razume bas
<webber92> :)
<proka> Probaj da restartujes racunar
<proka> I kad prodje POST
<proka> Stisni shift
<proka> I drzi
<proka> Pa ako ti ni tada ne prikaze GRUB
<proka> Onda nesto nije okej :)
<webber92> vazi
<webber92> ako ne vracam se ovde xD
<proka> 'oces odmah
<proka> Posto planiram da idem
<proka> A interesuje me
<proka> Da li je to mozda xD
<proka> 'ajde cekam xD
<webber92> jok
<webber92> dva puta proba
<webber92> nsita
<proka> Blah, onda ces morati da probas ovaj grub restore...
<proka> Nista, ja palim, srecno sa resavanjem problema
<TildaTurn> webber92; lakse je da sacekas pa da drugar uradi "diagnozu" :)
<webber92> da da :D hocu
<webber92> a kopka me da uradim sam xD
<webber92> on hoce da mi instalira preko fleske
<webber92> nekako
<webber92> valjda life usb
<TildaTurn> probaj sam
<webber92> neam pojma
<TildaTurn> isto sa cd-a
<webber92> ma strah me da ne zajebem nesto
<webber92> s oprostenjem
<TildaTurn> pogledaj malko na forumu kako ide pa ...
<webber92> ja mogu sad da ubacim cd
<webber92> i pise
<webber92> kao
<TildaTurn> ma, naj gore sto mozes da obrises windows :)
<webber92> da help with boot from cd
<webber92> ili ti da startuje boot odmah kad se restartuje
<webber92> ma ono sto mi je vazno
<webber92> sam prebacio na drugi hard
<webber92> tako da izbrisao windows ili ne
<webber92> i nije neka greska xD
<webber92> el da idem na help me boot from cd ?
<TildaTurn> pa, ondak se igraj :)
<webber92> ne znam gde ce da mi izbaci boot repair
<webber92> to me jedino buni
<TildaTurn> instaliraj sve ponovo
<TildaTurn> ja bih bar tako radio da sam na tvom mestu
<webber92> neka neka xD
<webber92> sacekacu do sutra
<webber92> :D
<webber92> nego
<webber92> vip net (ona smrdljiva fleska ) el radi na ubuntu ?
<TildaTurn> e to ne znam
<TildaTurn> mislim da radi
<webber92> okej
<webber92> :D
<webber92> fala
<TildaTurn> probaj live cd
<webber92> nista odoh ja xD
<TildaTurn> ok
<TildaTurn> ln
<webber92> ako ostaako ostanem ovde
<webber92> narpavicu neko sranje xD
<webber92> hahaha
<webber92> hvala uspust
<webber92> svima
<webber92> :0
<webber92> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-23
<nikolja> dobar dan
<FiReSTaRT> guten morgen
<dbm> Pozdrav
<Atlantic777> poz
<dbm> sta se radi?
<FiReSTaRT> polako se budi
<FiReSTaRT> jos malo pa izlazi mint 13
<Atlantic777> FiReSTaRT: to tamo kod mintovaca. :P
<FiReSTaRT> Atlantic777: evo odma jurim na poseban irc server :D
<dbm> :)
<FiReSTaRT> a druga stvar je da ljudi koji koriste desktop kompjutere mogu da instaliraju Mate i Cinnamon na Ubuntu :P
<FiReSTaRT> iako moram da priznam da je Unity jako koristan ako nemas pacova i tastaturu
<Atlantic777> FiReSTaRT: ne moraš na drugi server, tu su... #linuxmint-srbija
<dbm> poz
<Beretta021> o/
<Beretta021> si namestio zvuk?
<dbm> Nisam
<dbm> Nema sanse, trazim svuda al izgleda da odbija da umre
<dbm> :D
<dbm> Ne'znam sta mi je ciniti..
<pedja93_MyCity> Pozdrav ljudi!
<pedja93_MyCity> imam jedno pitanje
<pedja93_MyCity> da liz nate kako da iskljucim ovaj startup screean
<pedja93_MyCity> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_s1OLFTHL8Og/TUkiUMzRlCI/AAAAAAAABNE/e-6cAOrgvvA/s1600/ubuntu-lucid-splash.png
<pedja93_MyCity> kad se plai racunar
<pedja93_MyCity> da nema grafickog okruzenja
<pedja93_MyCity> da bude npr kao na slackwareu
 * ekv Podravlja
<Beretta021> pedja93_MyCity: mislim da mozes preko gruba
<pedja93_MyCity> moyes li mi bar malo detaljnije objasniti
<pedja93_MyCity> inace
<Beretta021> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33416/how-do-i-disable-the-boot-splash-screen
<pedja93_MyCity> kod mene kad se pali racunar
<Beretta021> da ne lupetam
<Beretta021> :)
<pedja93_MyCity> one tackice bi se trebale pomjerati
<pedja93_MyCity> sa lijeva u desno
<pedja93_MyCity> a kod mene se ne pomjeraju
<pedja93_MyCity> pa me nervira to
<pedja93_MyCity> :D
<pedja93_MyCity> hvala za link
<Beretta021> bbl
<Kostic> Дајте име неког доброг УТФ-8 ИРЦ клијента. Овај Иксчет је баш ретардиран.
<Beretta021> konversation xD
<nikolam> Kostic, sto je retardiran?
<TildaTurn> <O
<Kostic> вољно... :)
<dbm> pozdrav
<Kostic> Воздра.
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-24
<Aca_floss> Здраво свима.
<Aca_floss> Имам једно питање у вези ИксЧета.
<Aca_floss> Да ли је присутан неко са регистрованим nick-ом?
<Aca_floss> Интересује ме да ли сваки пут када отворим ИксЧет морам да потврђујем своје присуство шифром?
<Aca_floss> Може ли ИксЧет ту шифру да запамти некако како је не бих сваки пут куцао када га покрећем?
 * Aca_floss is away: Повремено одсутан.
<boris_c> imaš tamo u podešavanjima server list, da upišeš password, tako da ti ga ne traži više
<boris_c> nickserv password, tu ga upišoi
<boris_c> upiši*
 * Aca_floss is back (gone 00:19:53)
<Aca_floss> ОК. Ради. Хвала ти boris_c
<Kmamuz> ne znam kako je na xchat-u koristim pidgin, ali trebalo bi da bude slično. kad kreiraš nalog, trebalo bi da imaš opciju za unošenje lozinke i korisničnog imena, samo posle odredi da pamti lozinku
<Aca_floss> Хвала ти синовац, наместио сам већ. :)
<Kmamuz> e, kasno sam video... počeo da sam da pišem, pa sam otišao na kratko i kad sam se vratio nisam pogledao nego samo udario enter :)
<Aca_floss> Ма ок. Битно да је проблем решен. :)
<dbm> Dobro jutro sinojevci
<pedja93_MyCity> dobro jutro
<Aca_floss> Како коме, мени је више добар дан. :)
<pedja93_MyCity> ima i toga :D
<TildaTurn> <O
<sasa_> o
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-25
<ekv> postovanje
<Mile> ima li neko ziv?
<ekv> ima
<Mile> e znam da nije vezano za ubuntu al treba mi neki program za merenje jacine svetlosti za android
<Mile> nikako nmg da nadjem a mng mi treba radim nesto oko elektronike
<ekv> ne znam Mile  iskreno
<ekv> ubuntu i android su dva razlichita sistema
<ekv> ali mohda ima neshto
<Mile> ma znam da su razliciti al nemam gde drugde da pitam pa reko ovde
<Mile> posto vecina danas koristi android
<ekv> da telefon
<ekv> ne znam za pc
<Mile> ma kakav pc
<Mile> za telefon  ti i pricam
<Mile> na marketu
<dellboy> hi !
<Atlantic777> hi
<dbm> Pozdrav
<TildaTurn> <O
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-26
<dbm> Imal zivih?
<marw> samo botovi :)
<Atlantic777> ima, navek
<Atlantic777> dbm: pitaš ovako radi reda ili ti možemo nekako pomoći? :)
<dbm> Atlantic777: reda radi :D
<Atlantic777> nah, to može i u kafani, odnosno #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Milos_SD> drustvo, imam jedan problem sa nekim kompom ovde
<Milos_SD> ubuntu 8.10 instaliran se startuje, a 12.04 liveusb prikazuje kernel panic
<Milos_SD> processor context corrupt
<Atlantic777> jel ispravan ram?
<Milos_SD> google kaze da je to problem sa cpu
<Atlantic777> pa da, ako se misli na context switching za CPU...
<Milos_SD> radio memtest vise od 4 sata
<Milos_SD> bez greske
<Atlantic777> iso je ispravan?
<Milos_SD> a 8.10 radi normalno...
<Atlantic777> da li si testirao disk?
<Milos_SD> self test kaze da je ispavan
<Milos_SD> ono iz live menija
<Milos_SD> kaze svi fajlovi ispravni
<Milos_SD> ja malo sporije pisem jer koristim virtual keyboard
<Milos_SD> covek je promenio napajanje, pa sad i graficku
<Milos_SD> glupo mi je da mu kazem da je jos nesto crklo :S
<Atlantic777> mislim da je problem na relaciji CPU, memorija, disk
<Atlantic777> a moguće da je i neka glupa sitnica sa kompatibilnošću
<Milos_SD>  You should run the HW tests on the BIOS to check the processor's health and RAM memory.
<Milos_SD> kako ovo da uradim?
<boris_c> ubaciš hirens cd, pa stress testove pokreneš
<Milos_SD> pustio sam neki mprime sad
<tata> šta mi je potrebno da gledam tv sa interneta-uživo?
<Atlantic777> tata: pa zavisi od streaminga. Koja stanica?
<tata> na vidiku, pa sve domaće kanale
<Atlantic777> tata: problem je što to zavisi od stanice do stanice. Odeš lepo na sajt stanice pa vidiš da li postoji nešto...
<Atlantic777> tata: recimo mplayerom sam sada uspeo da pustim neki RTS satelitski program.
<Atlantic777> mplayer mms://rts.videostreaming.rs/rts
<tata> tamo mi napiše da mi treba plugin
<Atlantic777> gde tamo?
<Atlantic777> daj link
<tata> čekaj da ga opet...
<tata> http://www.navidiku.rs/tv-uzivo/rts-satelit
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install mplayer && mplayer mms://rts.videostreaming.rs/rts
<Atlantic777> pokreni ovo u terminalu i gledaćeš rts satelit
<tata> ok
<Atlantic777> tata: javi da li radi.
<tata> jbg, ne radi, ali sam se setio možda glavne stvari... ja sam sad na poslu i odavde koristim live usb ubuntu, možda je to drugačije noge ceo instaliran na harddisk?
<tata> ranije kad smo kuckali to je bilo sa mog kućnog
<Atlantic777> hm, ovo bi moralo da radi
<Atlantic777> ček, instalirao si mplayer i pokrenuo ovo šta sam ti dao?
<Atlantic777> ovo Å¡ta sam ti dao je trebalo i da instalira mplayer
<tata> nije ništa radilo
<Atlantic777> upišeš ovo u terminal i šta se dogodi? mplayer mms://rts.videostreaming.rs/rts
<tata> hoćeš da ti napišem šta kaže terminal
<Atlantic777> pa da, okači na paste.ubuntu.com
<tata> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tata> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Atlantic777> ok, da li ti je pokrenut software centar ili synaptic?
<tata> da, synaptic
<Atlantic777> isključi ga
<tata> ok
<Atlantic777> hajde sada: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<tata> krenuo je, čekaj da vidim do kraja
<tata> zavšio je ali mi idalje ne radi
<Atlantic777> mplayer mms://rts.videostreaming.rs/rts
<Atlantic777> pokreni to ^
<tata> sad kaže ovo...Connecting to server rts.videostreaming.rs[195.252.113.40]: 80...
<Atlantic777> samo sačekaj
<tata> moram da radim, ovo ćemo drugi put, kao i uvek veliko hvala
<Atlantic777> samo ga ostavi
<Atlantic777> i kod mene mu je trebalo malo vremena da se konektuje
<tata> ok
<marw> nisam znao za streaming rts-a. može bit korisno nekad.
<marw> tnx, Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> marw: jel pustio sad kod tebe? Pošto kod mene trenutno neće.
<marw> evo probavam
<Atlantic777> verovatno puca zbog evrovizije
<Atlantic777> jel to danas?
<marw> da
<marw> ali nije valjda još
<stereo_advance> u 21h valjda počinje
<marw> jeste vidjeli šta koristi zvaničan sajt? neki octoshape p2p. a ima i plugin koji radi na linuxu.
<Atlantic777> ajmo na -offtopic
<marw> "Failed to recognize file format." <--- mplayer2 za rts streaming.
<TildaTurn> <O
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-27
<LordDVG>  [Virtuelna učionica] Uvod u GNU/Linux [Part 6] <-- 4h #lugons-classroom
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-20
<Zeljko> pozz
<voja> zdravo ima neki archer ovde
<voja> zamalu pomoc pocetniku
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-21
<mirela666> pozz svima, da li postoji resenje za Unity + 13.04 + nvidia drajvere?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-22
<mirela666> kako se raring ringtail zove kod nas? da li je to mungos?
<mirela666> ili lemur :)
<joostvb> lemur je
<dragan99> amarokcollection jasi proces 100%, ne moze da se ubije, famozni Debian 7 koji nema gresaka ali zato programi imaju bube
<dragan99> ode sa masine, audacious ne radi eh al su ga opravili
<dragan99> banshee je izvadio stvar, radi i to super
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-23
<Milan-86> pozdrav! jel ima neko problema sa kernel panic na 13.04 sa nvidijinim drajverima?
<promis> Oj Kostic
<Kostic> воздра promis
<Kostic> Знам твоје питање, ради се, ради... :) Имао сам доста посла те нисам стигао да га завршим али биће. :)
<promis> Okej
<promis> Kostic: Radi, onda. Ne moraš da žuriš, ali valjalo bi da uradiš. ;)
<Kostic> promis: Знам да ти је алатка потребна али ћеш морати мало да се стрпиш пошто је мало сложеније испроверити да ли ради и испроверити да ли је мој приступ проблему уопште исправан. Знам да ћеш ионако нешто схебати први пут када је покренеш. Марфи је то. :)
<promis> Kostic: Ma, ne žurim uopšte. A debuging je normalna stvar. Biće zakrpa...
<novapcela> Cao.
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-24
<joostvb> добро јутро
<mirela666> dobro jutro
<tata_> kako da nađem i instaliram one male plave monitorčiće u panelu, za prikzivanje internet protoka?
<brok> pozdrav svima
<Milan-86> cao
<brok> kako bese ime kanala Arc Srbije
<Milan-86> nisam siguran ni ja
<brok> ce da nadjemo ;)
<Milan-86> arch-rs, arch-srbija, probaj sve
<brok> podigaao sam Cruncgbeng pa ubacujem kanale
<brok> ljudi ko nije probao 11-icu neka to pod hitno uradi ako ima stariju masinu
<brok> ovo ne radi, ovo leti
<brok> na lapu iz 2003
<brok> :)
<Milan-86> ubuntu je sporiji dosta
<Milan-86> to stoji
<Milan-86> flash koji dolazi sa najnovijom verziju chroma je smece smeca
<Milan-86> zvuk je nekad ubrzan
<Milan-86> !!!!
<Milan-86> pitam se da li to testira neko pre nego sto pusti
<brok> ma vidi, moz' ti da nabacis Flux na Ubuntuu
<Kostic> #archlinux-rs
<brok> i da radi podjednako brzo kao i Crunch
<brok> hvala Kolee
<Kostic> Зна ли неко како иде канал за преводиоце? #prevod, ##prevod?
<Milan-86> jel koristi neko neke usb slusalice na ubuntu?
<Milan-86> http://www.itsvet.com/proizvod/logitech-c210/comp_comp_webcam/31/533
<Milan-86> jel radi ovo na linuksu?
<mirela666>  /me dances around the channe
<profiler1982> oko lanca?
<Informaticar86> cao svima
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-25
<joostvb> добро јутро
<CyborG> imam jedno pitanje citao sam malo forum i malo sa pregledao stranicu dugo se bavim linux operativnim sistemima ali mi nije jasna jedna stvar
<CyborG> kazete da da Xbuntu lubuntu itd derivati
<CyborG> ja koliko znam da je i ubuntu kao i svi ostali derivati koje ste naveli na sajtu svi su oni derivati debiana i svi imaju existenciju .deb
<CyborG> toliko samo me interesuje vase misljenje o tome
<Kostic> Да, *бунту фамилија дистрибуција користи Дебијан као своју базу. Као и Линукс Минт. У чему је проблем?
<CyborG> nije problem samo kazem da su oni svi derivati i porodica kako vi kazete debiana a ne ubuntua
<CyborG> to mi je malo bilo nejasno dali ste vi na sajtu napravili gresku ili moje misljenje kao administratora sistema i mreze je loseg sastava
<CyborG> ja bih to predefinisao malo bolje ubuntu je zasnovan na debian bazi kao i ostali derivati pa naveo derivate mozda nisam za vas u pravu ali to je moja sugestija samo na sadrzaj sajta
<CyborG> izvinite na mom misljenju
<Kostic> Та информација је лако доступна на мрежи. Свако ко жели, може да је пронађе.
<CyborG> ok slazem se sa vama ali za ljude koji su pocetnici moze da im stvori veliku frku dok ne nauce sta je sta
<CyborG> nezamerite na mom pristupu  nadam se da nikog nisam povredio i uvredio
<CyborG> samo kazem ono sto sam doziveo tokom 14 rada sa linux distribucijama i kakve sam pocetnike sretao koji su trazeci po internetu pogresno ukapirali sta je sta
<CyborG> \quit
<ime> e koja kartica wifi radi odlicno da me nedrda sa drajverima
<ime> razmisljam da uzmem onu alfu
<ime> koju god usb karticu da ukucam na netu uvek nadjem neki problem
<ime> e je kupio neko od vas neku da radi out of box
<Kostic> Не замерам ти на приступу. Увек волим када неко нешто непосредно пита без увијања и ја такве одговоре дајем CyborG. ;)
<Kostic> Ех
<Kostic> тек сада видим да је отишао... :|
<Kostic> ime, разне картице раде добро.
<Kostic> Интелове најчешће
<Kostic> Ја имам Броадкомову која ради лоше са власничким
<ime> ne za laptop nego za desktop
<Kostic> али постоји слободни.
<ime> ja sam imao ralink 3070 i na 12.04 mi radi lepo sad na 13.04 nemogu da se knenktujem
<ime> e je uzimao neko onu alfu sto pricaju da su najace
<ime> ili je bolje da uzmem wifi ruter
<Kostic> Колико знам, тп-линк бежичне раде добро.
<Kostic> Њих сам и користио за столне рачунаре, све је радило како треба.
<ime> neznam stvarno sam u dilerijumu
<joostvb> zjiveli
<aleksa5> Da li se i dalje mogu dobiti ubuntu stickeri?
<aleksa5> Ima li koga?
<aleksa5> botovi :p
<nikolam> nalepnice
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-26
<alexa_bg> može li neko da mi pregleda sources.list?
<alexa_bg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703016/
<alexa_bg> sa 12.10 sam prešao na 13.04
<Beretta021> sta je problem?
<Beretta021> jedino bi ti preporucio da se prebacis na main server
<Beretta021> imas 3 iskljucena repoa
<alexa_bg> problem je što mi je komp nešto usporen posle upgrade-a
<alexa_bg> i grafika mi je loša
<Beretta021> 2 quantal i jedan precise
<alexa_bg> razmišljam da se vrnem na 12.10
<Beretta021> njih treba u raring prebaciti
<alexa_bg> Å¡ta da brisnem, a Å¡ta da dodam?
<Beretta021> ustvari
<Beretta021> samo ova 2 dole
<Beretta021> za mate
<Beretta021> skini tarabu
<Beretta021> i umesto quantal napisi raring
<alexa_bg> ne piše tu quantal
<alexa_bg> skinuo tarabe :d
<alexa_bg> :D
<alexa_bg> imam samo ova dva:
<alexa_bg> # deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release i386 (20121017.1)]/ quantal main multiverse restricted universe
<alexa_bg> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<alexa_bg> # newer versions of the distribution.
<alexa_bg> deb http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted
<alexa_bg> deb-src http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted
<alexa_bg> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<alexa_bg> ## distribution.
<alexa_bg> deb http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates main restricted
<alexa_bg> deb-src http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates main restricted
<alexa_bg> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<alexa_bg> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<alexa_bg> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<alexa_bg> deb http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring universe
<alexa_bg> deb-src http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring universe
<alexa_bg> deb http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates universe
<alexa_bg> deb-src http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates universe
<alexa_bg> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<alexa_bg> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<alexa_bg> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<alexa_bg> ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<alexa_bg> ## security team.
<alexa_bg> deb http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring multiverse
<alexa_bg> deb-src http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring multiverse
<alexa_bg> deb http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates multiverse
<alexa_bg> deb-src http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates multiverse
<alexa_bg> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<alexa_bg> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<alexa_bg> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<alexa_bg> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<alexa_bg> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<alexa_bg> deb http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-backports main restricted universe mult
<alexa_bg> ups
<alexa_bg> izvinjavam se
<alexa_bg> to je ostalo u clipboard za paste na paste.ubuntu.com
<alexa_bg> # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu quantal partner
<alexa_bg> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu quantal partner
<alexa_bg> njih da prebacim u raring?
<alexa_bg> apt-get update
<Beretta021> ccc
<alexa_bg> Reading package lists... Done
<alexa_bg> W: GPG error: http://packages.mate-desktop.org raring Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 68980A0EA10B4DE8
<Beretta021> da da
<Beretta021> ah
<Beretta021> cek sekund
<Beretta021> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 68980A0EA10B4DE8
<Beretta021> usput koristis li vlasnicke drajvere za grafiku?
<alexa_bg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703061/
<Beretta021> sad apt-get update
<alexa_bg> X.Org X drivers
<alexa_bg> nisu vlasnički
<alexa_bg> Fetched 836 B in 2s (320 B/s)
<alexa_bg> Reading package lists... Done
<Beretta021> to je to sto se tice sources.list
<alexa_bg> bash: cd: /home/boz/.xchat2: Permission denied
<Beretta021> nego jel si na 12.10 koristio vlasnicke?
<alexa_bg> zašto ne mogu da pristupim normal user accountu?
<alexa_bg> ne
<Beretta021> ok
<alexa_bg> imao problem sa vlasničkim
<alexa_bg> pa su me savetovali da pređem na x.org
<Beretta021> eh ne znam zasto ti neda
<alexa_bg> a ni sudo cd ne pomaže
<Beretta021> sudo su
<Beretta021> pa probaj
<Beretta021> ako ne
<Beretta021> onda ces morati odraditi
<Beretta021> chmod -R 775 /home/boz
<Beretta021> i chowm -R boz /home/boz
<alexa_bg> nema veze
<alexa_bg> sudo thunar
<alexa_bg> i preko GUI
<alexa_bg> inače odradim cd lokacija
<alexa_bg> pa thunar
<alexa_bg> isto mi dođe
<Beretta021> onda odradi ove dve komande od gore kao su
<alexa_bg> ok
<alexa_bg> idem na restart
<alexa_bg> neki update se odradio
<alexa_bg> pozz
<alexa_bg> hvala!
<alexa> Beretta021, ponovo mi reps prave problem.
<alexa> The package system is broken: Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<alexa> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<alexa> Trebalo je da se updateuje skype
<alexa> sada se izgubio i ne mogu da ga instaliram ni preko apt-get -f install
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> zatarabi onda
<Beretta021> ta dva za mate
<Beretta021> pa vidi
<Beretta021> oce opet praviti problem
<Beretta021> jel i dalje ne mozes home da pristupis?
<alexa> ma to je home ne od mene (admina) nego od normal usera, nebitno
<alexa> videcu sad za mate da ###
<alexa> zacementiram
<Beretta021> :)
<alexa> skype me je samo zezao
<alexa> morao sam nešto ručno
<alexa> zašto negde ima dve tarabe, a negde jedna?
<alexa> a backports?
<alexa> deb http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<alexa> deb-src http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<alexa> ne pripada li to razvojnoj verziji?
<alexa> da #-im i to?
<Beretta021> pa ako ne koristis onda da
<alexa> da li i vama zahteva lozinku neki diagnose centar? kao bug report?
<alexa> ko zna ko mene hakuje :p
<alexa> ne mogu da prebacim na vlasničke upravljačke programe za grafiku
<alexa> samo zatraži lozinku i ostane radio button na X.org
<Beretta021> ne znam, nisam na ubuntu vec godinama
<Beretta021> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-19
<blaeks> HELP PEOPLE OF BALKANS _NOW_ | Friends across the Globe, go to your local Red Cross and do what you can. Thanx! https://blaeks.wordpress.com/2014/05/17/balkan-floods-2014-this-hurts/  SHARE THIS AND THANK YOU!﻿
 * joja maletaski ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-21
<baja> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mvzKDI2lVQ  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9gmyuu0irc /me voda mi je do grla dosla;(
 * baja ;)
<baja> bgmiki:)
 * baja milagu cekam :( a srezem cu i ve tri 777;(
<mixa> misa
<mixa> pozdrav
<mixa> interesuje me da li mozda neko zna u koji folder play on linux instalira igrice?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-22
<ScarSrb> Zdravo svima.
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-24
<brok> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-25
<loshMi> pozdrav
<loshMi> imam jedno pitanje pa ko je slobodan neka se javi da mi razjasni
<linuxer> jel ima koga?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-05-22
<vladap> \o/
<vladap> zna li neko sta se desava sa forumom (sto je nedostupan (cesto))
<joostvb> pozdrav vladap
<worker> zna li neko sta se dasava sa forumom
<aleksa> dobro veče!
<vladap> svako vece
<aleksa> kako se prevodi Settings Manager?
<aleksa> Nisam na svom računaru.
<aleksa>   "Podešavanja sistema"?
<vladap> sef podesavanja :):):)
<vladap> upravljac podesavanja
<aleksa> ok
<vladap> upravljanje podesavanjem
<aleksa> a kako glasi zvaničan prevod?
<vladap> podesavanje
<vladap> zavisi od konteksta sta podesavas
<vladap> podesavas manager ili nesto drugo
<aleksa> glavna podesavanja
<aleksa> sistema
<vladap> onda glavna podesavanja ili opsta podesavanja
<vladap> settins je u stvari postavljanje
<vladap> adjust je podesavanje u tehnici
<vladap> uh, kako sam napisao
<vladap> adjustment podesavanje (settins podesavanja) prema google-u
<aleksa> Jeste li znali da se Xubuntu čita Zubuntu a ne Iksubuntu?
<vladap> postavljanje settings
<vladap> svasta
<vladap> a kako se cita zubuntu
<aleksa> lepo
<aleksa> oduvek mi je tako bolje zvucalo
<aleksa> ne znam zasto
<aleksa> imao sam osecaj
<aleksa> onda sam na bosanskom wikiju našao dokaz
<aleksa> a kasnije i na engleskom vikiju
<aleksa> inače
<aleksa> X se u engleskom moze čitati i kao Z
<vladap> moze ili mora
<aleksa> Xangku - Zenku a ne Ksenku
<aleksa> moze
<aleksa> to jest
<aleksa> nekad mora kao z a nekad kao iks ili ks
<aleksa> zavisi
<vladap> kako se citaju unix xenix zinix
<aleksa> juniks
<aleksa> zeniks ili kseniks, ne znam, moram proveriti
<aleksa> ziniks
<vladap> nekada se izgovaralo junux kseniks i ziniks
<vladap> juniks*
<aleksa> kseniks je nepravilno
<vladap> zasto
<aleksa> Zeniks ili Ziniks
<aleksa> zato što se tako ne čita
<aleksa> jednostavno
<aleksa> tako ga niko ne čita
<vladap> mozda sada
<vladap> pre 30 i vise godina da
<aleksa> Reč je engleskog porekla
<vladap> ne americkog
<aleksa> i oni ga čitaju sa Z
<aleksa> porekla iz engleskog jezika
<aleksa> na to sam mislio
<vladap> poreklo americko
<vladap> nastalo u usa
<vladap> xerox je engleskog porekla i cita se kao zeroks
<vladap> bar je tako bilo pre 30 i vise
<cvetan> cao drugari. opet problemi sa serverom? :(
<vladap> izgleda
<vladap> ja ceo dan ovde pitam sta se desava ali niko ne odgovara
<sasa_> ne radi duze vreme,
<vladap> vec par dana pokusavam
<vladap> radio do pre par dana
<Atlantic777> ajd pokušaću da sredim
<cvetan> sto se ne menja hosting ako uporno ima problema? :/
<Atlantic777> uh, stanje je ovakvo
<Atlantic777> bilo je par puta problema i sa hostingom, ali uglavnom je do servera
<Atlantic777> raspada se, nije baš up to date, a nema ko više da ga održava
<Atlantic777> i bilo je već par puta hajki da reinstaliramo sve, ali svaki put smo bili pred selidbom na novi hosting
<Atlantic777> i to tako stoji netaknuto već predugo
<Atlantic777> ja sam već zakazao da će to da bude sređeno, samo da dokusurim fax za ovu godinu :)
<cvetan> e drugari imam jedan problem? kada radim php u localu, nikako mi ne radi upload, a prebacio sam www direktorijum na moj home.
<cvetan> znam da su dozvole u pitanju.
<cvetan> ali ja ne znam, kako je to ispravno podesiti za lokalni razbvoj.
<cvetan> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-05-24
<nikolam> jeste gledali it-konekt.com prenos uzivo? ima i snimak na Jutjubetu
<nikolam> jos traje
<cvetan> e drustvo, pokusavam da izbildam neki fusili window manager, fork compiza.
<cvetan> na ubuntu mate 14.04
<cvetan> uradim clone git repoa, i kad pokrenem autogen.sh dobijem neke greske...
<cvetan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11330677/
<cvetan> i bas ne znam kako da resim.
<cvetan> mislim da sam sve biblioteke instalirao, autolad, automake, libtool.
<cvetan> ali nece, pa nece.
<cvetan> :(
<cvetan> ima li naznaka kad ce forum online? :D
<vladap> kad poprave (verovatno)
<Githzerai> ojzdra, ima li nekog?
<Githzerai> tačnije, ima li nekog ko koristi bomi plejer? ex CMplayer
 * vladap ne
<Githzerai> е јесте ми од неке помоћи :P
<cvetan> na forumu je do jaja, ali je na ircu jos bolje. :D
<Githzerai> ma ludo i nezaboravno
<vladap> ali je nesto i zivnuo od kada ne radi forum
<nikolam> Imate mejl listu kad ne radi forum, pa udri. :P
<Githzerai> ma i poštanska lista je..uh..pogrešno kodiranje, ne vide se lepo naša slova
<nikolam> dopisno društvo valjda ;P Pa kako misliš, to je UTF-8 valjda treba da se svi istreniraju da tako šalju i to je to
<nikolam> isto važi i za IRC
<Githzerai> ne, Kanonikaove poštanske liste su podešene na neko levo kodiranje, umesto UTF8 iz ko zna kog razloga
<Githzerai> Ono staro shvatanje da jedan jezik ima samo jedno pismo, itd. Zanemarimo lokalnu prepucačinu međ ljubiteljima ćirilice i latinice, sve i da smo isključivo na čirilici, UTF je jedini pravi izbor na takvoj listi zbog upliva teksta na ne-srpskom jeziku
<nikolam> Ne sumnjam da Kanonikalova _Dopisna društva_ mogu da imaju retardirana podešavanja.
<nikolam> Mislim da je zabrana korišćenja sopstvenog lista na Kanonikalovim listama prosto .. nepristojna, da ne upotrebin neku reč
<nikolam> al ja do sad na primer sa TB nisam primetio da imam problema?
<Githzerai> Dopisno društvo je Mailing society.
<Githzerai> U tom smislu reči Drutvo, misli se na udrugu, tj. organizaciju, udruženje
<Githzerai> *Društvo
<nikolam> to ti je to, ne mogu sad da menjam prevod posle milion godina
<nikolam> ne može poštanska i tačka
<nikolam> to nije pošta, to je dopisivanje bez pošte :P
<Githzerai> pa poštanska lista je oduvek tako prevođena, bar otkad ja pratim prevode
<nikolam> u suprotnom, potražiti mišljenje na SORTA, da nisam ja najpametniji
<nikolam> dopisno društvo ili list aje uvek prevođeno, valjd ja znam posle jbnih 15 godina itd
<nikolam> ne može poštanska jer pošte nema
<nikolam> ali može elektronska pošta , to je okej.
<Githzerai> http://sr.l10n.kde.org/pojmovnik.php Pogledaj pod M
<nikolam> imamo ono kod nas i "odavanje pošte" u smislu poštovanja, ako bi se tako koristilo, to bi bilo vrlo smešno
<nikolam> ne dajek 5 para za taj pojmovnik
<nikolam> ima i Gnome prevod
<Githzerai> Koji je istu
<nikolam> ako treba može da se konsultuje SORTA, pa da se diskutuje
<Githzerai> *isti
<nikolam> al to je toliko bajat pojam da neću uopšte d apolemišem
<nikolam> ne može poštanska i kraj
<nikolam> ko je hteo mogao je da stavi primedbe sve ove godine i do sad se ama baš niko nije javio sa predlogom poštanska
<nikolam> Uostalom, zovi ga kako ć
<nikolam> kako želiš al ga nemoj razbiti ;)
<nikolam> Društvo nije isto što i udruženje
<nikolam> aj kasno je.
<nikolam> sem ako je negde rano :P
<nikolam> http://sverapoj.nedohodnik.net/gloss/concepts/lat-m.html
<nikolam> Dopisno društvo je prihvaćenije, dopisna lista isto postoji ali izgleda da je najmanje zastupljeno poštansko
<Githzerai> Dopisna lista je sasvim dobar prevod, društvo nikako
<nikolam> Menije Dopisno društvo najbolji prevod, kao što se vidi iz upotrebe. a najmanje mi odgovara poštanska.
<nikolam> Kao što rekoh Društvo nije isto što i udruženje
<nikolam> ti misliš na udruženje
<Githzerai> kako nije? Misli se na grupu ljudi, a u slučaju Mailing list se misli na objekat, alatku
<nikolam> nije isto, kao što si rekao udruženje ili society
<nikolam> misli se na grupu ljudi istovremeno i alatku
<nikolam> tj to je pre servis ljudi a ne samo alatka
<Githzerai> Dead poets society je?
<nikolam> to ti je udruženje
<nikolam> ali vidiš
<nikolam> prevedeno je društvo
<Githzerai> Koliko se sečam, beše Društvo
<nikolam> a ti se ne možeš uhvatiti ko pijan plota za literarni prevod
<nikolam> društvo je tu bolji prevod jer i jeste društvo, niej formalizovano
<nikolam> da ali to je prevod filma, i nije ono što se traži
<Githzerai> http://drustvosj.fil.bg.ac.rs/
<nikolam> u tom slučaju to je pesnička sloboda prevođenja filma
<nikolam> u ovom slučaju je silovanje naziva servisa
<nikolam> društvo je i opštiji pojam
<nikolam> društvo smo mi koji sedimo ispred dragstora i cugamo,
<nikolam> opet to ne govori ništa
<nikolam> jer u srpskom društvo i udruženje nisu ista stvar
<nikolam> ti misliš na udruženje a kažeš društvo, to je sasvim u redu
<Githzerai> „Друштво за српски језик и књижевност Србије“ ispade opštiji pojam i nije jednako udruženju?
<nikolam> sve dok se na mestu društva ne pojavi od jednom "pošta" ? :)
<nikolam> ne možeš nikakvim primerima opravdadi rogobatno prevođenje mail u pošta u ovom primeru
<nikolam> suviše je rogobatno i ne označava to  šta "mailing list" znači
#ubuntu-rs 2018-05-24
<ande_> Всем привет!
<ande_> Русские?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-05-25
<mina> evo mene dodo jopet;)
<mina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90IViAjBMQY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> da popijem jos jednu flasu dobre rakija
<milobit-> da mi dusu zagrije
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhFY_8dV5ZQ
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-20
<milobit-> :)
 * milobit- jebem 'babu' finu i vozim dobru masinu;)
<milobit-> i vslusam gusle
<milobit-> to mi je jedina mana
<milobit-> Ooo Joja si ziv?!
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGGlNGO5AsA
<milobit-> jos me zovu Hodjic  'hadzjija ;) Begic i Ilija
 * milobit- tito-vo kumce;)
<milobit-> Ilija il Alija
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0RmzYGStq4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M10FLjyPHdw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M10FLjyPHdw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M10FLjyPHdw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdBG23nszJk
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuJ7sJ0YbbA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZByErFozOIg
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-21
<milobit-_> ljudi ma padok Ko s kruske;(
<milobit-_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgw-1BU7tuk
<milobit-_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVAg7bo1PFo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-23
<milobit-> ma ljudi Vo se i moja 'baba' prikacila vodje name;(
 * milobit- oce i ona malo da kaki:(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGGlNGO5AsA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
 * morebit ma 'baba' kaki nsta joj ne radi djabe se samno nadmece;(
<morebit> milobit*
<morebit> rece pa utece;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v83iA-urgvQ
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-24
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi:)
<milobit-> evo mene i do mene moje 'babe'
 * milobit- djavo je odnijo;( mirami ne da:(pratimi mi svaku stopu
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> stalno neku kajdanku uzase nosi;)
<milobit-> ljudi' jel mi ziv 'brat aziat?
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> to moja 'baba' slusa;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYtBFDtYQfA
<milobit-> kaze moja 'baba' mene;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYtBFDtYQfA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWhI9BsPmQ
<milobit-> a vo je moja
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWhI9BsPmQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLatBD9o8sw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdKV4XahR_0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdKV4XahR_0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdKV4XahR_0
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-25
<milobit-> joj ljudi
<milobit-> kakoste
<milobit-> va moja masina radi ki luda:(
<milobit-> ja je nemogu da ubijem a kamoli vi;(
<milobit-> al me zadesila jedna nevolja
<milobit-> nije mi dobro moja 'baba' daj boze da prezivi
<milobit-> sinoc smo se probijali na handjare Kroz turske zulumcare
<milobit-> 'baba' zdobila mnogo rana
<milobit-> svunoc je krpili ecimi vraci i dokuri
<milobit-> daj boze da prezivi
 * milobit- ja znam 'baba' je zivi djavo Nece me pustiti na Miru;)
<milobit-> ako umre pevacu joj na zadusnice Kad no ljudi mrtvima donesu puno rane Rakije i Vina:)
<milobit-> takav je nod nas obicaj
<milobit-> kad babe' prestanu da kukaju u idu
<milobit-> onda barabe nastave da se vesele za mrtve duse  To su njiove poslednje zelje
<milobit-> tako je bilo u mom kraju
<milobit-> bogami i ja nasledija svoji stari obicaje
 * milobit- pa nedaj boze ako 'baba' umre Cu joj ispunim zelju
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpiuYQndtNM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
 * milobit- ujede me 'ljuta guja;)
<milobit-> al ja uvek ima serum protu otrov
<milobit-> dasam sebi ubrizgam
<milobit-> i neutralisem protu otrov
 * milobit- to me moja 'baba' Simana naucila:)
<milobit-> ma ljudi!
<milobit-> blizusan "starost" Jos tajnu nisam otkrija
<milobit-> Baba se zvala Smana majka se zvala Siman ?
<milobit-> nikad nisam dozno istinu u familiji ko je ko!?
<milobit-> naravno naravno sam odrastao s familijom
<milobit-> majkom ocem djedom i bakom
 * milobit- ali tajne su duboke
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlGi7lHGXt0
 * milobit- i va mi je nes u rodu;)
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> i bogu sam tezak i dojadija
<milobit-> a kamol ne narodu
<milobit-> a vog  cekam na nisanu Atlantic777 ;(:)
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-18
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> danas sam neku sljaku pretura preko ledja
<morebit> pa se malo umori
<morebit> a kazu da se dobro 'malo' umoriti!?
<morebit> jeli ziv moj 'brat' blizanac?
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWxviJxldfk
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWxviJxldfk
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWxviJxldfk
<milobit->    'vlaska' kopiladi me blokiraju!:(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> #ubuntu-sr
<bik> pp
<bik> kako da promenim nick?
<bik> sta vi velite 'vlasi'?
<bik> ljut sam ka ris!
<bik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbt43eLMJsA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbt43eLMJsA
<milobit-> pp
<milobit-> pp
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbt43eLMJsA
<milobit-> pp
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbt43eLMJsA
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-19
<milobit-> morebit
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-22
<morebit> sve je moguce
<morebit> kazu i nemoguce je moguce
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> a milomi je i dragomi je  stovas ponovo vidju
<morebit> nemo ji zamerite
<morebit> ja sam tu malo i odo
<morebit> samo bijem svoju razbribrigu
<morebit> dungodung si popravija gusle? li rada sad?
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU&list=PLsfyJrBxU4MD0Pw7WI6Z-L8QjfRnzgHsR
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU&list=PLsfyJrBxU4MD0Pw7WI6Z-L8QjfRnzgHsR
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU&list=PLsfyJrBxU4MD0Pw7WI6Z-L8QjfRnzgHsR
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU&list=PLsfyJrBxU4MD0Pw7WI6Z-L8QjfRnzgHsR
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU&list=PLsfyJrBxU4MD0Pw7WI6Z-L8QjfRnzgHsR
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU&list=PLsfyJrBxU4MD0Pw7WI6Z-L8QjfRnzgHsR
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU&list=PLsfyJrBxU4MD0Pw7WI6Z-L8QjfRnzgHsR
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU&list=PLsfyJrBxU4MD0Pw7WI6Z-L8QjfRnzgHsR
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU&list=PLsfyJrBxU4MD0Pw7WI6Z-L8QjfRnzgHsR
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU&list=PLsfyJrBxU4MD0Pw7WI6Z-L8QjfRnzgHsR
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU&list=PLsfyJrBxU4MD0Pw7WI6Z-L8QjfRnzgHsR
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZUcXXpmPQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZUcXXpmPQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZUcXXpmPQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZUcXXpmPQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZUcXXpmPQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZUcXXpmPQ
<milobit-> pp
<dungodung-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4QtHXHALyw
<dungodung-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4QtHXHALyw
<dungodung-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4QtHXHALyw
<dungodung-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<dungodung-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<dungodung-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<dungodung-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<dungodung-> dungodung jel ti treba neka pomoc?
<dungodung-> ti davno rece
<dungodung-> vaj kanal nikog ne interesuje
<dungodung-> ?
<dungodung-> pa hajde ja reko da se ja malo na vom kanalu razgovaram
<dungodung-> ja ne napadam niti spamujem vodje
<dungodung-> no pratim tvoje reci
<dungodung-> ali kanal se pretvori
<dungodung-> morebit
<dungodung->  U nesto drugo?
<dungodung-> meni je potrebno samo par sati
<dungodung-> da izlijem svoje  "ludilo"
 * dungodung- i da "mirno" udjasem svoju  'babu' ;)
<dungodung-> il bijesno* ;)
<dungodung-> mada jos nisam sizofrenicar ni ludak!
<dungodung-> nemam jos tu dijagnozu
<dungodung-> niti mam zelju da je nosim :)
<dungodung-> no malo ubijam
<dungodung-> vreme i dosadu
<dungodung-> :)
<dungodung-> nemoj da se bojis
<dungodung->  ja sam normalan cojk
<dungodung-> no eto tako
<dungodung-> igram igre
<dungodung-> ja sam sam i samostalan
<dungodung-> radim i zivim normaln
<dungodung-> no jedino popijem koju casicu  u va doba;)
<dungodung-> i to mi je jedina mana
<dungodung-> ti neces da se javis i samnom zboris
<dungodung-> pa sam odlucija
<dungodung-> da tebe spamiram
<dungodung->  mesto milabit
<dungodung-> i zaomi je
<dungodung-> mislim da ti vredis vise
<dungodung-> no milobit
<dungodung-> odo dodo
